# General > Events, field trips and gatherings >  Iaplc2014

## Shadow

About 6 months to go before the next IAPLC submission dateline. Have you start your tank?  :Opps:

----------


## Ingen

Ohhh... have you?

----------


## Shadow

Not yet, my tank still dry  :Razz: 

I'm curious, just show hand, how many people planning to participate next year IAPLC?
I've been thinking, shall we form up separate group in AQ which member focus mainly on aquascaping competitions?
Lets see the response  :Opps:

----------


## Ingen

If there's ever such a group, I would love to be part of it. I want to learn more, but no there yet to join you guys for comp.

----------


## tcy81

Interesting, I now in the midst of setting up my tanks. Hopefully, in good enough condition to enter the contest next year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## Shadow

> If there's ever such a group, I would love to be part of it. I want to learn more, but no there yet to join you guys for comp.


You have to jump to it  :Laughing: , that is how you can accurately judge your work against others ;oops:.




> Interesting, I now in the midst of setting up my tanks. Hopefully, in good enough condition to enter the contest next year.


My advice, don't be too eager to fill the tank with water. Set the hardscape, leave it dry for couple of day, during that time most likely you will make adjustment here and there which is easier while it dry. Only fill the water once you fell everything right.

My idea of group is to be private, not sure if AQ can accommodate private section, if not communication can be done via WhatApp group chat, I'm sure everyone have it by now  :Grin: . The reason is because I'm expecting the comment/critique to be honest and maybe a bit brutal  :Opps: , secondly you do not want your scape idea to be copied by others.

----------


## tcy81

Yup, it will not be nice if your aquascape get copied. Closed group will be a good idea. 

I left my 45cm tank dry for a week after the hard scape . Yesterday went to get more rocks, now it seems more complete. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## felix_fx2

robert, check with vinz directly.
i can help to be critic  :Grin:

----------


## Shadow

I will but depending on the interest  :Opps:

----------


## Ingen

I'm in to gain exposure on how you guys set up competition tank, but no tank for 2014 competition haha.

----------


## felix_fx2

> I'm in to gain exposure on how you guys set up competition tank, but no tank for 2014 competition haha.


try to find the last 200 tank picture. have a look at them... most of the time is very normal scapes..

there's no need to send a awesome scape one la.. got 6 months + to go...

----------


## qngwn

:Well done:  i'm interested as well. always great to learn from one another, especially the process and how the tank grows together with the ideas of the aquascaper.
Knowledge needs to be shared and transferred, else it will be lost..

----------


## Shadow

So far only TCY81 who have tank prepared for competition  :Opps: . If you need some advice you can pm me your tank pic, will if we can improve it from there. For 45cm tank, you need to design your scape such that it make your tank look bigger than it should be, that mean no big leaf plant.

Competition is not just creating beautiful scape, there are also background work like understanding Judges preference  :Wink: .

----------


## David

Urban Aquaria and Qngwn....I strongly encourage participating..... :Grin:  Seriously....

----------


## qngwn

> Urban Aquaria and Qngwn....I strongly encourage participating..... Seriously....


I'll definitely have a scape for submission, but currently busy with exams and my Final Year Project. I would not submit if the tank does not meet my expectations..

As much as scaping the tank is a focus when getting our tanks ready for competition, taking a good picture of it makes a whole lot of difference..

I need to learn to take proper pictures too..

----------


## David

I am quite sure there are many who are skilled in photography that will help you out.

----------


## qngwn

> I am quite sure there are many who are skilled in photography that will help you out.


Must ask the right person this time.. Many skilled ones, but skilled in different areas. Many tutorials available online to learn and try. Don't know if it's due to me using a point and shoot camera, or that I'm missing some tricks of the trade. Need a master to guide me on this..

----------


## David

That would be......Yours Truly, Simon !!!!! The guy chases BUTTERFLIES around and commando crawls up close and personal just to take the shot..... :Grin:  :Laughing:  :Knockout:

----------


## Shadow

> I'll definitely have a scape for submission, but currently busy with exams and my Final Year Project. I would not submit if the tank does not meet my expectations..
> 
> As much as scaping the tank is a focus when getting our tanks ready for competition, taking a good picture of it makes a whole lot of difference..
> 
> I need to learn to take proper pictures too..


You should just submit it regardless. It is part of the learning, ask yourself with this scape what rank will you get and compare with the final result later. You will learn how to judge scape, by knowing how to judge you will know what to avoid.

Photo-taking is not difficult, we can organize photo taking session when nearer to the date line.

----------


## felix_fx2

got people help? try take for mine... too restricted space...

----------


## tcy81

> So far only TCY81 who have tank prepared for competition . If you need some advice you can pm me your tank pic, will if we can improve it from there. For 45cm tank, you need to design your scape such that it make your tank look bigger than it should be, that mean no big leaf plant.
> 
> Competition is not just creating beautiful scape, there are also background work like understanding Judges preference .


Finally finish setting up my 3ft tank, really hope can do a proper job in maintaining my tank till IAPLC 2014. actually after setting up my 3ft , i really doubt i have time to maintain my 45cm...

----------


## Shadow

Can lah, 45 does not take long to maintain but it also depend on the scape. Normally, if you copy amano scape, it easier to maintain compare to Taiwan/Hong Kong type of scape.

----------


## hiisoka

already setup a nanoscape to warm up and get back into the groove.  :Very Happy: 
mainly to practice hardscape placement.


still finalizing sketches for the main tank.
but due to space constrain i cant go for anything bigger than a 60cm tank 

need a lot of work on photography though.

----------


## tiintinn

Hi guys, 

am interested in submitting for IAPLC 2014, but probably need lots of comments to tweak the layout, do I post the current state of image here?

----------


## Shadow

up to you, you can create own thread or you can post here or you can also pm me  :Grin: .

----------


## tiintinn

Okie, below are 2 image taken from phone camera

Attachment 37711Attachment 37712Attachment 37713

Do let me know what you think, thanks lots

----------


## tiintinn

Dear all, will remove the previous thread and start a new thread for advise, thanks

----------


## Shadow

In my opinion, you tank scape is quite nice. If I were you, I will remove all the nana, remove all the stem plant at the back and add HC or glosso on the foreground. I thing slightly smaller wood would be better, say 10% smaller. Currently it feel like not enough empty space, but too late for that  :Opps: .

----------


## tiintinn

Thank you for your input, am currently trying to get a carpet, using HM though, will tryout HC.

Agree with the wood(s), it's either a bigger tank or change the whole scape haha.. 

If the nana were to be remove, will there be a need to replace with another?

The back stem plants were used temporary as was facing massive BBA, read somewhere to plant fast growing plants  :Smile: 

Will think through and adjust as per comments

Thanks again

----------


## Shadow

HM will not carpet unless your light extremely high.

nana removed without replacement, make it simple to highlight the wood formation which in my opinion quite nice.

BBA is more due to unstable CO2, check your CO2 is it empty or still 1000psi, I'm assuming you are injecting cO2.

----------


## tiintinn

Okie, probably will go with glosso as previous attempt with hc was met with lots of melting haha was using 4x24w t5ho lights.

Noted on the nana, will remove them.

The BBA have since disappear after switching back to co2 using normal diffuser (2bps).Previously was using inline diffuser and BBA appear. 

Thanks again.

----------


## Shadow

That possible, inline diffuser without enough pressure become unstable

----------


## Fishy Business

Hi to all,

I would love to support this event. Hope to bring more entries from Singapore.

How about having a name lists of seriously interested party. From there, I will be providing support and help, place to learn and share @ FB.

----------


## Shadow

There we go, we have a sponsor  :Laughing:

----------


## Ingen

I can't see tintin's scape... Nice to a merchant support!

----------


## tiintinn

Sorry Ingen, have remove the images from this post. Will probably try out the suggestion by Shadow before posting again haha

Am interested in your proposition @fishybusiness

How should we go about this?anyone else interested?

----------


## qngwn

> Sorry Ingen, have remove the images from this post. Will probably try out the suggestion by Shadow before posting again haha
> 
> Am interested in your proposition @fishybusiness
> 
> How should we go about this?anyone else interested?


I'm definitely interested. Will start when my exams end in a weeks time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ingen

Are we allow to share pictures of our tanks if we may have intention to try out for next year? I believe Shadow share some information about some contestants getting disqualified last year.

----------


## felix_fx2

> Are we allow to share pictures of our tanks if we may have intention to try out for next year? I believe Shadow share some information about some contestants getting disqualified last year.


Ingen

think that is for top contenders.
previously when I submit in 2012, I did show. but that was not the entry picture.

Sent from GT-N7105 powered by Beanstalk 4.4

----------


## Shadow

Officially cannot, well at least not the same picture. You can share picture A of the same tank to public and submit picture B of the same tank but taken at different date to IAPLC. Unofficially they don't really care unless you are in the top 127. However, last year IAPLC committee did disqualify some of the Thailand participants because their final picture was published in the newspaper before the NA party.

----------


## felix_fx2

@Shadow

You mean newspaper as in the papers? wha... i thought they shared it online the submission picture.
So after they got their ranking they publish or it was even before ranking was out ?

----------


## Shadow

I can't remember is it before of after ranking was out. What happen is ADA Thailand conducting their own local competition and the local magazine (sorry not newspaper) pick it up and published. As a result 5 participants below was disqualified.
Rank 27th
Rank 29th
Rank 114th
Rank 130th
Rank 708th

I was lucky I did not send my latest tank picture to Straits Times  :Laughing:

----------


## felix_fx2

omg, rank 27 & 29

Sent from GT-N7105 powered by Beanstalk 4.4

----------


## barmby

Dear Participants,

Photography should be the least of your worry 

There will always be help

If not, I will help you to source for photographer

Of course the tank must be champions league stuff  :Grin:  :Grin:  (Ok this line I am joking)

Good luck.

----------


## tcy81

How is everyone's aquascape coming along ? 3 more months

----------


## Shadow

I just started last month, a bit too late this time around, too busy with primary school homework  :Exasperated: 

3 months to go. It will be tough for me, there is no time for back up plan in the even of plants doesn't not doing well or doesn't match the theme.

----------


## wongce

I just started mine last saturday...haha..but don't think can squeeze into top 1k...oh well.... just particiapte for fun..

----------


## barmby

Messy and wild as always : )

----------


## tcy81

My plants overgrown when i didn't maintain it for awhile, may need to add some more plants in to fill up empty spaces.

----------


## Shadow

> I just started mine last saturday...haha..but don't think can squeeze into top 1k...oh well.... just particiapte for fun..


That's the spirit  :Well done:

----------


## Shadow

The online application is open, you can start submitting your tank picture  :Wink: 

https://www.iaplc.com/en/app/info.html

----------


## Ingen

Good luck to all those joining this year  :Smile:

----------


## Shadow

About 3 weeks to go before the date line. Have you taking your tank photo yet?

----------


## barmby

haha.. I have not done so for years!

----------


## hiisoka

sent already  :Very Happy:

----------


## Shadow

Wah so fast, my tank not even ready yet  :Exasperated:

----------


## hiisoka

> Wah so fast, my tank not even ready yet


took ur advice. started early and grow the plants real fast  :Grin:

----------


## Shadow

Damn I did not follow my own advise

----------


## felix_fx2

who else submit liao?
lol mine not grow finish....siao liao

----------


## Ingen

Was planning to, but my foreground plants all vanished left with barren land. Haha. Think grow for next year, if they grow.

----------


## barmby

Barren land means depth  :Well done:

----------


## Ingen

> Barren land means depth


Mine is bare and empty haha.

----------


## felix_fx2

> Was planning to, but my foreground plants all vanished left with barren land. Haha. Think grow for next year, if they grow.


bro, you have decent DSLR to take picture?... i only have point & shoot... 

think it might be wise to take the shot once ready & not wait for iaplc to open

----------


## Ingen

> bro, you have decent DSLR to take picture?... i only have point & shoot... 
> 
> think it might be wise to take the shot once ready & not wait for iaplc to open


I have a normal DSLR lol. I thought you have a pretty decent camera when we went to the fish farm previously?

The problem is, my tank is never ready lol!

----------


## felix_fx2

> I have a normal DSLR lol. I thought you have a pretty decent camera when we went to the fish farm previously?
> 
> The problem is, my tank is never ready lol!


That one point and shoot. 
Got some folks recommend me try both

Sent from GT-N7105 powered by Temasek CM11

----------


## Shadow

10 days to go

----------


## Mookie

Good luck guys!! Can't wait to see the pictures  :Grin:

----------


## Shadow

5 days to go

----------


## Shadow

date line is over, how many of you submited?

----------


## hiisoka

good luck to all participants  :Very Happy:

----------


## wongce

My scape not ready....but submitting for next year....wahahaha

----------


## barmby

Anyhow, mine


Picture taken an hour ago

Don't laugh : )

----------


## Shadow

Preliminary report on the IAPLC2014 application number!

copy from: http://en.iaplc.com/results14/index.html
2320 entries from 64 countries
Japan 705
China 441
India 249
Indonesia 93
Taiwan 68
Brazil 52
Hungary 51
Malaysia 51
Thailand 49
Spain 46
Hong Kong 43
Poland 43
Vietnam 41
Germany 31
Italy 31
France 27
Russia 27
Singapore 23 (increase from last year 14)  :Well done: 
Philippines 18
Czech Republic 16
Iran 14
Portugal 14
Turkey 14
United Kingdom 14
Ukraine 13
Romania 11
Korea 10
Macau 10
United States 10
Canada 9
Australia 7
Macedonia 7
South Africa 6
Belarus 5
Croatia 5
Serbia 5
Greece 4
Mexico 4
Morocco 4
Qatar 4
Bulgaria 3
Chile 3
Lithuania 3
Netherlands 3
Reunion 3
Sweden 3
Austria 2
Azerbaijan 2
Bangladesh 2
Bosnia-Hercegovina 2
Ireland 2
Kazakhstan 2
Norway 2
Saudi Arabia 2
Slovakia 2
Belgium 1
Denmark 1
Israel 1
Jordan 1
Latvia 1
Mauritius 1
Peru 1
Switzerland 1
UAE 1

----------


## Shadow

from IAPLC news letter:

*[IAPLC] IAPLC 2014 contest results will be sent out, NEXT WEEK!*

This year, a total of 2,320 contest entries (the highest number ever in the
history of the contest!!) was received from 64 counties and areas. It is our
pleasure to see that the idea of the Nature Aquarium has expanded even further
each year, and that the IAPLC contributes greatly to encourage all those who
love the planted aquarium hobby, regardless of being professional or
non-professional.

The IAPLC Steering Committee is going to send out the contest results early
next week. The method of delivery is by post, sending airmail to the contest
participants individually.
The contest results also will be announced on the IAPLC's official website in
the last week of August. We hope all of you look forward to the conclusion of
the IAPLC2014!!

----------


## Ingen

Good luck to all! Shadow participated or retired?

----------


## Shadow

participated but this time really need luck since ADA change judging criteria last minutes  :Opps:

----------


## Shadow

New Judging Criteria http://jp.iaplc.com/about/grading.html

2014年より審査基準を改訂

史上最多数を記録した今回を機に、水草レイアウト本来のあり方を見直す「原点回帰」の意味も含め、審査基準の見直しを行いました。

審査基準の項目につきましては、水草レイアウトの原点ともいうべき「魚の棲息環境の再現」ということに重点を置いています。

この新しい審査基準については、レイアウトの表現を制限するものではなく、魚が棲みやすい環境をつくるという水草レイアウトの本質を明確にすることを目的としています。

総合計点数（100点）
※作品ごとの印象点（50点満点）と5項目の技術点（各10点満点・合計100点満点）で採点される。


① 棲息環境の再現（50点）
・魚の棲息環境としての評価
・水中感の評価
・魚、水草の健康状態の評価
・魚の種類、大きさ、生態がレイアウトに合っているかの評価

② 長期維持の可能性（10点）
・景観が長期維持できるかの評価
・撮影時だけの一時的な表現になっていないかの評価

③ 技術力（10点）
・レイアウトの制作、管理など総合的な技術力の評価

④ オリジナリティと印象度（10点）
・作者の独創性、アイデアの評価
・完成度と美しさの評価

⑤ 自然感の演出（10点）
・自然の理に適った表現かの評価
・時間の経過が感じられるかの評価
・作者の自然観の評価

⑥ 構図と水草の配植（10点）
・構図がしっかりと組まれているかの評価
・水草の配植バランスの評価


[失格対象作品]
・過去作品との同一作品
　規定（※応募者本人がレイアウト制作した未発表の作品に限る、一年以内に撮影された作品に限る）に基づく。
・同一者による重複応募
　規定（※応募は一人一作品に限る）に基づく。
　重複応募の場合、実行委員会より応募者に連絡。エントリー1作品の確認を行いました。
・同一作品の別名義応募（写真完全一致、アングル違いなど）
　規定（※応募者本人がレイアウト制作した未発表の作品に限る）基づく。
　実行委員会より各応募者へ連絡。エントリーの確認を行いました。
・その他、水草レイアウトとして認識しがたい作品
　規定（※本コンテストの品位を損なうおそれのある作品は失格になる場合がある）に基づく。



Translated to English by Google:

*Revised screening criteria than 2014*

Opportunity this time you have recorded the largest number ever, including also means reviewing the way of Aquatic Plants Layout original "basics", we conducted a review of screening criteria.

With regard to the item of examination standards, I am focused on the "reproduction of the habitat of the fish" should be called the origin of the Aquatic Plants Layout.

For this new screening criteria, it is not intended to limit the representation of the layout, it aims to clarify the nature of the aquatic plant layout of creating an environment in which the fish is likely to corner.

Total score (100 points) 
and is scored technical point of five items (50-point scale) impression ※ point of each work in (each 10-point scale, a total of 100-point scale).


(50 points) reproduction of ① habitat
evaluation as a habitat for fish 
evaluation of-water feeling 
, fish, evaluation of the health status of aquatic plants 
evaluation type of fish, size, ecology if they match the layout of ② long-term maintenance potential (10 points) evaluation of any possible long-term maintenance is and landscape evaluation have been put into a representation temporary only-shooting ③ technical capabilities (10 points) technical capabilities overall production of the layout, such as management evaluation of (10 points) impression and ④ originality originality of the-author, evaluation of idea evaluation and beauty-maturity (10 points) rendition of ⑤ naturalness evaluation of any expression that sensible and natural -time evaluation of or feel the course of the evaluation of the view of nature-author HaiUe of aquatic plants and ⑥ composition (10 points) evaluation and composition of what has been organized firmly evaluation of HaiUe balance of aquatic plants, [disqualification subject Movies] and the same work with the past work 　is based on the (limited limited to works of unpublished ※ applicant himself was layout production, the works that have been taken within one year) provisions. • The applications overlapping by the same person 　(※ application is limited to one person per work) based on the provisions. 　In the case of duplicate entries, and contact the applicants than Executive Committee. I gave a confirmation of one work entry. · (Photo exact match, such as angle difference) another name applicants of the same work 　(limited to works of unpublished ※ applicant himself was layout production) based on provisions. 　Contact to each applicant from Executive Committee. I gave a confirmation of entry. · Works Other, it is hard to recognize as Aquatic Plants Layout 　is based (if you become disqualified certain works that may impair the quality of ※ this contest) the provisions.

----------


## Ingen

I don't understand a thing hahah. Good luck nonetheless!

----------


## limz_777

nature of the aquatic plant layout of creating an environment in which the fish is likely to corner ?

----------


## Shadow

asked those that can speak Japanese to translate  :Laughing:

----------


## Shadow

finally, what we have been waiting for

----------


## AQMS

Good luck Robert......
and the result is.........no....????

----------


## Shadow

Here my rank

----------


## AQMS

Honor prize... should be better than last year placing right no.19?

----------


## hiisoka

Congrats Robert, 
by the way , any idea when will they release the results online?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Shadow

end of August but rumor I heard it would be 25th August

----------


## Shadow

This is the new 2014 judging criteria. I got it from Karen Randall, one of the Judges.

50 points: recreation of a natural habitat for fish
10 points: long term maintenance of layout work
10 points: creator's technical skill
10 points: originality and impression of layout work
10 points: presentation of natural atmosphere in layout work
10 points: overall composition and planting balance

----------


## hiisoka

any idea why they changed the judging criteria from last year?

by the way i received the letter too 
some improvement from last year  :Very Happy:

----------


## Shadow

good for you congratulation!!

Why they change? Maybe so that Japan can be grand champion  :Opps:  just kidding  :Laughing: . They want to have underwater scenery (NA style) instead of diorama style that have been popular for the last few years.

----------


## barmby

Hmm.. I see : ) What's diorama?

----------


## samson

Congratulation to shadow. Until today I still not yet receive my letter most probably this week i think. Can't wait to see my results. Anyways is my first time to enter the competition.

----------


## Shadow

> Hmm.. I see : ) What's diorama?


Those that recreate scenery on dry land, something like mountain, waterfall, desert and forest scenes.

----------


## Shadow

> Congratulation to shadow. Until today I still not yet receive my letter most probably this week i think. Can't wait to see my results. Anyways is my first time to enter the competition.


Malaysia will take a while, normally 3-4 days after Singapore received the letter. Post laju tapi lambat  :Laughing: .

----------


## barmby

Oh. Taiwanese inspired scape. I agree. There's a lot

----------


## limz_777

> This is the new 2014 judging criteria. I got it from Karen Randall, one of the Judges.
> 
> 50 points: recreation of a natural habitat for fish
> 10 points: long term maintenance of layout work
> 10 points: creator's technical skill
> 10 points: originality and impression of layout work
> 10 points: presentation of natural atmosphere in layout work
> 10 points: overall composition and planting balance


if judging follow the first rule , i foresee many restriction in layout , hope they review it

----------


## Shadow

pretty much the same as previous year, the different now is 50% of total point goes to "recreation of a natural habitat for fish". Previous year 50% of point goes to "originality and impression of layout work"

----------


## limz_777

quite subjective what recreation of a natural habitat for fish means ? a biotope ?

----------


## Shadow

yeah everyone have same question. wait and see the release picture and you can expect what to do for next year  :Wink:

----------


## samson

Finally receive my letter and my world ranking is 449. Looking forwards for next year IAPLC 2015. Will work more harder on my layout.

----------


## barmby

Samson, congratulations!! Hard work all never go unnoticed

----------


## Shadow

Any one going to Japan attending the party?

----------


## Shadow

New grading guideline finally out in English

http://en.iaplc.com/about/grading.html

----------


## Shadow

Result is out http://en.iaplc.com/results14/results14.html

16 Me
243 Roger Goh
304 Wan Ling Kau
306 Eric Tay
347 Terence Tan
831 郑伟樑
854 Yew Kiat Tan
1161 Kenny Ong
1184 Victor Lee
1274 Zhao Peng
1351 陆庆文
1395 Cindy Ting
1492 Emmanuel Woon
1513 Tai Leong Lee
1516 Yvonne Sequerah
1530 Anne
1652 張良意
1668 Shaogong Ivan Sng
1676 林庆文
1748 Felix Goh
1809 Su Chai Ngu
1838 Kenny Oh
1898 Bryan Teo

----------


## hiisoka

congrats!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## barmby

Let's see. I know Shadow, Emmanuel & Roj : )

----------


## Shadow

Sorry, I just realize the Chinese name was not display properly.

----------


## felix_fx2

Congrats! Those few below rank 500...

My works so lousy cannot get below 1.5k..

----------


## Shadow

Like everything else, practice make perfect, the more you scape the better you are  :Wink: . So time to clean up and re-scape  :Laughing:

----------


## barmby

> My works so lousy cannot get below 1.5k..


I don't think! Soooooo it's good job

----------


## ConcaveLiNkiN

Result is out!

http://en.iaplc.com/results14/results14.html

----------


## ConcaveLiNkiN

> Result is out!
> 
> http://en.iaplc.com/results14/results14.html


Opppsss... so sorry... did not know that the link had already been posted. Was too excited to see the results.

Sorry for the double post.

----------


## freyster

congrats guys. I just realise this competition. cool

----------


## Ingen

Accidentally left the ADA channel on after watch the first clip and went back to turn it off when this scene appears just at the right moment.

Fast forward to 11:20 min

----------


## barmby

I respect him for being passionate about Aquascaping : )

----------


## 14litre

> I respect him for being passionate about Aquascaping : )


Wow! 16th place!  :Well done: 

By the way, Robertus is the gentleman on the left or right?  :Grin: 
My bet is the one on the Left (looking from the screen).  :Razz: 

[ok, I'm correct after watching the video.  :Laughing: ]

----------


## lantian69

Really done us proud. Guru in aquascaping. Congrats!!

----------


## limz_777

From my point of view, the presenter is left, Robert is at the right

----------


## Shadow

Should be obvious right, I can't be that old  :Laughing: . The guys on the left is Mr Mitsuo Yamasaki, one of the Japanese judge. He is about 60-70 years old  :Razz:

----------


## 14litre

Just kidding Bro. I felt that judge is a very sincere person after watching the video. The way he do the hand shake makes a person felt a sincere congratulations from the heart. And he is already showing that even though it is also not the grand prize.

Is this prize giving event opened to public or only for prize winners?

It will be an eye opener to be there.

----------


## Shadow

Its open for public but unfortunately ADA have declare that 2014 will be the last NA (Nature Aquarium) party as we know it. It could mean 2015 may not have NA party at all or ADA change ceremony format.

It definitely an eye opener, especially the part where Amano himself give critics to some of the scape. You can also met top scaper around the world, exchange idea, exchange rare plants and their view about aquascaping. You can join the optional tour where you visit ADA headquarter and Amano private house. Here, depending on your observation skill  :Wink: , you can learn how thing are done to get the effect.  :Grin:

----------


## limz_777

> Its open for public but unfortunately ADA have declare that 2014 will be the last NA (Nature Aquarium) party as we know it. It could mean 2015 may not have NA party at all or ADA change ceremony format.
> 
> It definitely an eye opener, especially the part where Amano himself give critics to some of the scape. You can also met top scaper around the world, exchange idea, exchange rare plants and their view about aquascaping. You can join the optional tour where you visit ADA headquarter and Amano private house. Here, depending on your observation skill , you can learn how thing are done to get the effect.


on the side note , did anyone you meet mention singapore is part of china ?

----------


## Shadow

I don't think so, not that I can remember  :Grin:

----------


## 14litre

> Its open for public but unfortunately ADA have declare that 2014 will be the last NA (Nature Aquarium) party as we know it. It could mean 2015 may not have NA party at all or ADA change ceremony format.
> 
> It definitely an eye opener, especially the part where Amano himself give critics to some of the scape. You can also met top scaper around the world, exchange idea, exchange rare plants and their view about aquascaping. You can join the optional tour where you visit ADA headquarter and Amano private house. Here, depending on your observation skill , you can learn how thing are done to get the effect.


What a pity. It's going to be a big miss.

Wa! Even to the private house of the Master?! I'm keeping this in my note. It will be one of the Must-Do list when I get the chance to visit Japan.

----------


## Shadow

Unfortunately Amano house only open for public during the NA party and only for party participants.  :Opps:

----------


## 14litre

Hmm.. Looks like i must switch gear quickly to Acuascaping section, hopefully can learn and create a masterpiece and get into the finalist next year.

Wait, you were saying this year is the last of such party?

Oh well, i guessed I'll stay with my small shrimp tank.

----------


## Shadow

Last year, this year still not sure what they are going to do.

----------

